# Latein für Angeber :-)



## stieglitz (25 Januar 2006)

Hier hats doch viele Lateiner?
Der Spiegel macht einen 'Test. Wer traut sich?
Mein Latein ist seit Jahrzehnten eingefroren.
http://www1.spiegel.de/active/lateintest/fcgi/lateintest.fcgi

Hab aber immerhin 13 von 15 Fragen erkannt, erraten oder sonst wie rausbekommen.
Ohne Google oder Wörterbuch.
Bin ganz stolz auf mich


----------



## rolf76 (25 Januar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> 13 von 15 Fragen erkannt, erraten oder *sonst wie rausbekommen.*





> *NOCHMAL VERSUCHEN ............................*NÄCHSTE FRAGE"


Fällt "nochmal versuchen" auch unter "sonst wie rausbekommen"? Dann hätte ich 15/15  :supercool:


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2006)

Was hat das mit  Lateinwissen  zu tun?  


> Frage 4 von 15
> Unter deutschen Musikern gibt es einen Leidensgenossen, der nicht nur Latein in der Schule lernte, sondern es gar studierte. Wen?
> 
> * Herbert Grönemeyer
> ...


das ist ne typische Quizfrage 
* Peter Brugger von Sportfreunde Stiller

muß man den kennen?


----------



## stieglitz (25 Januar 2006)

@rolf
Hab ich nicht eeehrlich.
Zusatfrage, wie heisst Spätzle auf Schäbisch?

@CP
Ander Frage bin ich gescheitert.
Den Typ kenn ich auch nicht.

Das ganze ist ja einfach nur amüsant.


----------



## rolf76 (25 Januar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Zusatfrage, wie heisst Spätzle auf Schäbisch?


Ich esse (derzeit) nur badische Spätzle - aber bitte jetzt keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen, ob es sich um eine badische oder eine schwäbische "Erfindung" handelt...    

Wer's genau wissen will: http://www.spaetzle.de/wissenswertes.html



> Hauptsächlich gibt es Spätzle natürlich in ihrem Stammland Schwaben und im allemannischen Sprachraum. Das Gebiet erstreckt sich in Nord-Süd-Richtung in etwa von Mannheim bis Bern und von Westen nach Osten von den Vogesen bis zum Lech. Nebenstehende Karte verdeutlicht das Gebiet


----------



## stieglitz (25 Januar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> @rolf
> 
> Zusatfrage, wie heisst Spätzle auf Schäbisch?


Was schreib ich da nur einen Mist ??  
Ich meinte natürlich auf Latein.


----------



## rolf76 (25 Januar 2006)

Keine Ahnung, finde nur Spätzlein=passerculus, gemeint ist damit aber ein kleiner Spatz.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ne typische Quizfrage
> * Peter Brugger von Sportfreunde Stiller
> muß man den kennen?





			
				Sportfreunde Stiller schrieb:
			
		

> Wo man geht und steht Schurken und Ganoven
> Leere Versprechungen überhöhte Rechnungen
> Falsche Freunde scheinfreundliche Feinde
> Schlechte Verlierer und Abkassierer
> ...


quasi meine Hymne


----------



## stieglitz (25 Januar 2006)

Das ist gut, passt wirklich.
Den ernennen wir zu unserem Forumsbarden.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Januar 2006)

14/15 - und die Grönemeyeroderwonstwer-Frage gehört eigentlich nicht in einen Lateintest, sondern in einen "_WerliestbeimFriseurundmerktsichdenSch..._"-Test ...


----------



## jupp11 (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Latein für Angeber *

http://www.isb.bayern.de/isb/downlo...067273a005681e942263fa14#search="lateintest "


> *Zentraler Lateintest*
> 
> Lösungen
> *Nicht für den Prüfling bestimm*t


:rotfl:


----------



## stieglitz (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Latein für Angeber *

Mein Gott, hätt ich damals bloss das Internet gehabt,

Wie kann man Internet auf lateinisch übersetzen?


----------



## jupp11 (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Latein für Angeber *



stieglitz schrieb:


> Wie kann man Internet auf lateinisch übersetzen?


frag mal im Vatikan   
http://www.klassphil.uni-muenchen.de/~waiblinger/latinlovers.html


> Es gibt im Vatikan Bankschalter mit lateinischer Bedienungsanleitung, im Internet offeriert der Vatikan Latein als eine von acht Sprachen, und wenn das Fernsehzentrum des Papstes die* Faxnummer* mitteilen will, heißt das: *numerus machinae nuntium scriptum per telephonium mittentis*. Wer Sinn hat für Sprache und Geschichte, weiß, wie Pater Polykarp sagt, daß das supermoderne Wort Computer abzuleiten ist von computare. Das heißt berechnen und ist natürlich ebenso wie super und modern – Latein.


----------



## stieglitz (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Latein für Angeber *

Was man so nicht alles beim googeln findet.



> Trotz mehrmaliger Abmahnung wollte der Schüler sich in seinem Eifer nicht bremsen lassen und hat nach Aufforderung, die Webseite einzustellen, die Domain gewechselt. Eine "fortgeschrittene kriminelle Energie" erkennt Verleger Wolfgang Dick darin und hat den 15-Jährigen daher vor dem Landgericht München auf Unterlassung und Schadensersatz verklagt. Eine Entscheidung in dem Rechtsstreit soll im Juni fallen. Dazu droht dem Jungen unter Umständen auch noch ein Strafprozess wegen Verletzung der Urheberrechte.


http://www.tecchannel.de/news/themen/business/422673/

Wär mir in dem Alter nicht eingefallen


----------



## Greenhorn (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Latein für Angeber *

"Spätzle" auf Latein:
Hängt davon ab, welche Erklärung für den Namen man für richtig hält: http://www.etymologie.info/~e/d_/de-__bade.html

Das wären dann "passerculi" (ich gehe mal davon aus, das der Name meistens im Plural gemeint ist) oder "fragmentula" (?)

Vielleicht hätten die Römer aber auch "kleine Stücke vom Teig auf suevische Art" gesagt. Das habe ich mich aber nicht getraut zu übersetzen ...


----------



## Bomi (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Latein für Angeber *



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> quasi meine Hymne


Ich halt's da eher mit Reinhard Mey:

Wir sind alle lauter arme kleine Würstchen
unter lauter andren armen kleinen Würstchen.
Nur die meisten davon sind für die Erkenntnis blind,
daß sie auch nur lauter arme kleine Würstchen sind.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Latein für Angeber *



stieglitz schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie kann man Internet auf lateinisch übersetzen?


Bei Internet: Fehlanzeige. Dialer siehe unten meine Signatur.

15:3 ist mein Ergebnis, wo bei ich mich nur über das "Falsche" geschlecht bei mens ärgere. (Sportfreund Stiller und Horaz oder Seneca scheinen mir lässliche Sünden.


----------



## drboe (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Latein für Angeber *



stieglitz schrieb:


> Hier hats doch viele Lateiner?
> Der Spiegel macht einen 'Test. Wer traut sich?
> Mein Latein ist seit Jahrzehnten eingefroren.
> http://www1.spiegel.de/active/lateintest/fcgi/lateintest.fcgi
> ...


Toll! Aber was hat Latein mit der Frage zu tun _"Unter deutschen Musikern gibt es einen Leidensgenossen, der nicht nur Latein in der Schule lernte, sondern es gar studierte. Wen?"_? Wußte ich nicht und interessiert mich auch nicht. Und ist Lateinverständnis nötig, wenn man die Laudatio auf einen amerikanischen Präsidenten der richtigen Person zuordnet, oder ist das auch allein anhand der Schreibweise MCMLXXXXII für 1992 und ein wenig Erinnerung möglich? Muss man, um 'carpe diem' der Quelle zuordnen zu können - ich habe glücklich geraten, wissen, was das heisst? Bei Frage 15 kommt nur in einer möglichen Antwort "philosophus" vor. Wer rät, wenn er den Satz und die Übersetzung mal gehört hat, an der Stelle daneben? Mein Ergebnis (auch 13 von 15) führe ich jedenfalls nicht auf das vor Urzeiten mehr schlecht als recht erworbene Latinum zurück. 

M. Boettcher


----------

